# taille des caractères dans Mail



## charlesritus (21 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, je viens de passer sur mac avec un imac 27 pouces. 
Comme la résolution de l'écran est très bonne, les caractères dans Mail sont minuscules. Je me tue les yeux pour lire certains messages. J'en ai marre d'agrandir le texte à chaque fois. D'où ma question : y a-t-il un réglage possible pour la taille des caractères des messages reçus ??? 

j'ai cherché dans le forum et n'ai rien trouvé. :mouais:


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

cmd-+ pour agrandir; cmd-- (cad touche "cmd" et touche "moins") pour diminuer.
(menu Format)

C'est dans l'aide de MAil, rubrique "Lecture des messages plus facile".


----------



## charlesritus (21 Mars 2010)

Merci mais je connais ce raccourci. Ce que je demandais, c'est s'il y avait un moyen une fois pour toutes de configurer Mail de sorte que la taille des caractères soit supérieure à la taille par défaut. J'ai téléchargé Thunderbird et il parvient à afficher les mêmes messages avec une taille de caractère plus grande et plus agréable : je cherche à modifier le réglage par défaut sur mail pour avoir quelque chose de plus lisible et qui m'évite d'avoir à faire cmd + dès que j'ouvre un mail.


----------



## nonodevil (21 Mars 2010)

J'ai un souci un peu similaire : 
lors de la rédaction de mes mails, je souhaite les faire dans une police spécifique : Verdana en 14 ou 16. 
Je vais donc dans les préférences de mails, polices et couleurs et je sélectionne ma police verdana 14, et choisis une couleur (bleu) par exemple.
je sauvegarde, mais mes messages se rédigent toujours en noir dans l'ancienne police. 
Comment faire ??? 

De plus, comment est-ce que je mets un fond de couleur ou une image pour la rédaction des messages ? 

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2010)

charlesritus a dit:


> Merci mais je connais ce raccourci. Ce que je demandais, c'est s'il y avait un moyen une fois pour toutes de configurer Mail de sorte que la taille des caractères soit supérieure à la taille par défaut.



OK, j'ai compris.
Va faire un tour ici :

"Pour modifier les polices et les couleurs :

Choisissez Mail > Préférences, puis cliquez sur Polices/Couleurs.

Modifiez les polices et les couleurs en cliquant sur le bouton Sélectionner en regard de chaque champ de police. Cela permet d&#8217;afficher la fenêtre Polices où vous devez effectuer vos modifications."

(tiré de l'aide de mail 4.2)

Edit.----
@ nonodevil : ici pas de pb pour mémoriser une autre police avec une autre taille, gras, italique etc. Pas contre pas de choix de couleur possible, seul le noir est accepté. Je ne sais pas pourquoi&#8230;


----------



## nonodevil (21 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> OK, j'ai compris.
> 
> @ nonodevil : ici pas de pb pour mémoriser une autre police avec une autre taille, gras, italique etc. Pas contre pas de choix de couleur possible, seul le noir est accepté. Je ne sais pas pourquoi



ok, j'avais bien vu pour les tailles et les polices finalement, mais pas la couleur, ça le prend pas en compte. Merci quand même. 

Une idée pour le fond d'écran du message ?


----------



## charlesritus (22 Mars 2010)

Merci Sly54 !
ça marche !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2010)

nonodevil a dit:


> Une idée pour le fond d'écran du message ?


Sur une copie de Mail, j'irai jeter un coup dedans, via Afficher le contenu du paquet. Pour essayer de trouver comment sont faits les modèles de Mail et reproduire la même chose avec les images / fonds que tu souhaite y mettre.




charlesritus a dit:


> Merci Sly54 !
> ça marche !


De rien, content pour toi 


*Note du modo : *mais la prochaine foiso, lis la, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" 

On déménage !


----------



## Grass74 (20 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> cmd-+ pour agrandir; cmd-- (cad touche "cmd" et touche "moins") pour diminuer.
> (menu Format)
> ...



Super ça marche en lecture de mail. Merci 

Auriez vous  une fonction similaire pour l'écriture d'un mail plus facile (sans changer la taille de la police de carac tère pour le destinataire)


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2015)

Changer la résolution de l'écran ?


----------

